# forjado,



## kerosa

I need to translate some text and I am really struggling for the proper english terminology: 
(1) Estructura metalica y forjados parte de hormigon in situ y parte de placa prefabricada de hormigon. Cerramientos de fachada combinando muro cortina, panel trespa y chapa de acero lacado color silver. Cubierta de bandejas de aluminio lacado en color cobre y azotea no transitable invertida, acabada con gravas
So far I have: Metal structure (forged?) partly in concrete (in situ?) and partly of prefabricated concrete plates. Facade cladding by combining curtain wall, trespa panels and metal (steel?) lacquered colour silver. Covered by aluminium trays? lacquared colour copper and an inverted (reversed?) rooftop (roofdecking?) non-traficabble?, finished with gravel.

Google translation says: 
Metal structure, forged part of concrete in situ and part of prefabricated plate Concrete. Siding facade combining curtain wall panel trespa and steel plate Silver colored lacquered. Cover tray lacquered aluminum color copper roof and not Transitable inverted, finished with gravel. 

YUK!


----------



## 0scar

forjados=slabs
chapa de acero=steel sheet
azotea=flat rooftop


----------



## kerosa

thank you, that is very helpful


----------



## kerosa

So far I think I sound like this, if someone could give me the thumbs up or any criticism, very gratefuly received .....

Metal structure, partly in situ concrete slab and partly prefabricated concrete plates. Facade cladding combining curtain wall, trespa panels and steel silver lacquered sheets. Flat inversed copper lacquered rooftop - not transitable - finished with gravel.

Are we there yet?


----------



## iinnffooss

kerosa said:


> I need to translate some text and I am really struggling for the proper english terminology:
> (1) Estructura metalica y forjados parte de hormigon in situ y parte de placa prefabricada de hormigon. Cerramientos de fachada combinando muro cortina, panel trespa y chapa de acero lacado color silver. Cubierta de bandejas de aluminio lacado en color cobre y azotea no transitable invertida, acabada con gravas
> So far I have: Metal structure (forged?) partly in concrete (in situ?) and partly of prefabricated concrete plates. Facade cladding by combining curtain wall, trespa panels and metal (steel?) lacquered colour silver. Covered by aluminium trays? lacquared colour copper and an inverted (reversed?) rooftop (roofdecking?) non-traficabble?, finished with gravel.



~Estructura metálica can be metal frame (estructura portante) or skeleton (estructura interior) both regarding to buildings.
~Forjado de losa prefabricada = precast panel slab


----------



## 0scar

_no transitable=non-trafficable _
_trespa=Trespa _

http://www.trespa.com/


----------



## Translationstudent101

Hi guys,

I can see here that Kerosa translated "in situ" by "partly in concrete". Is it by opposition to "partly of prefabricated concrete plates", meaning that it was built on-site? 

I need to translate this sentence: 
"Escaleras con losas de hormigón H-250-Y/19 y acero corrugado AEH-500 N “in situ”."

So far I have:
"Stairs built with slabs of H-250-Y/19 concrete and AEH-500 N corrugated steel "in situ"."

Does it make sense if I leave it as "in situ"?

Thanks!!


----------



## triskelia

Estructura metalica y forjados parte de hormigon in situ y parte de placa prefabricada de hormigon. 
_Metal struture, and slabs - partly of concrete poured on site, and partly prefabricated in concrete._
__ 
_El forjado es el elemento horizontal, o suelo/techo, del esqueleto de una estructura y la traducción al inglés es "slab" _
__


----------



## Translationstudent101

Hi Triskelia, what about "in situ" when it refers to corrugated steel steel? It can't mean that the steel was cast on site, can it?

Or maybe just installed on site as opposed to "pre-assembled" !?


----------



## Der Kaiser

Translationstudent101 said:


> Hi Triskelia, what about "in situ" when it refers to corrugated steel steel? It can't mean that the steel was cast on site, can it?
> 
> Or maybe just installed on site as opposed to "pre-assembled" !?



Me parece que con un simple comma, esta frase tiene mucho más sentido:

"Estructura metalica y  forjados*,* parte de hormigon in situ y parte de placa prefabricada de  hormigon. Cerramientos de fachada combinando muro cortina, panel trespa y  chapa de acero lacado color silver"

Por lo tanto se ve que el autor trata de distinguir entre la parte de hormigón [fabricado] in situ y la prefabricada. Tienes razón en decir que una estructura metálica no puede ser "in situ" - lo cual significaría montar un alto horno en la obra!


----------



## triskelia

_el in-situ se refiere sólo al hormigón - sí, falta la puntuación. Sin embargo debemos tener en cuenta que esto es una memoria descriptiva de una obra y no una obra literaria, por lo cual habrán muchos problemas parecidos._


----------

